# What do you call a lay-by or rest area?



## Rhys (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, hoping for some help from a North American 

I need to know what you cal what we know as a rest area or a lay-by. A small parking area off to the side of a rural road, usually either a scenic area or somewhere for cars to stop and people to eat their lunch. sometimes they have picnic benches and a toilet block, but in this case it is just a graveled area with no ameneties. The kind of thing that would have maybe some walking paths or the beginning of a hiking trail.

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## Sam (Nov 22, 2011)

I think they're called 'rest stops'.


----------



## Rhys (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for that. Is that a universally-used term in the US, or particular to one seabord or other? My story is located on the East coast, VA/NC/SC/GA.


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 22, 2011)

I've driven across country a couple of times and I've always seen them posted as 'rest stops' as well.


----------



## Rhys (Nov 22, 2011)

Great, thanks a lot.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 22, 2011)

If it has no amenities at all, just a graveled pull-off it would be a lay-by or emergency pull-off.
If it has picnic tables it could be called a picnic area or rest stop or lay-by.
If it's scenic and high up it may be an overlook.
If it has, parking, restrooms, picnic tables, a dog area, and maybe a restaurant it's a rest stop.

Remember the U.S. is pretty big so in other areas the terms may be different but these are what we use where I am.


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 22, 2011)

Foxee said:


> If it has no amenities at all, just a graveled pull-off it would be a lay-by or emergency pull-off.
> If it has picnic tables it could be called a picnic area or rest stop or lay-by.



Just out of curiosity, in what part(s) of the country is it called a 'lay-by'? I've just never seen that (unless talking to my English buddies ).


----------



## Foxee (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in PA. Honestly, I can't remember the last time I've talked to anyone about these...probably 'Emergency Pull-off' would be more common (thought awkward).


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 22, 2011)

Foxee said:


> I'm in PA. Honestly, I can't remember the last time I've talked to anyone about these...probably 'Emergency Pull-off' would be more common (thought awkward).



Okay - haven't been to the East so good to know. Thanks


----------



## egpenny (Nov 22, 2011)

On the west coast rest stops are usually formal with picnic tables, toilet blocks, pet areas etc., maintained by the state highway dept.  A pull off, just gravel  is generally signed as a turn-out, pull-off or not signified by name at all.  Places with views are scenic points, vistas, view points.  If there are trails, the parking area will be called a trail-head.  Sometimes there are amenities, sometimes not, depends on the location and the frequency of use.


----------



## CFFTB (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Hi, hoping for some help from a North American
> 
> I need to know what you cal what we know as a rest area or a lay-by. A small parking area off to the side of a rural road, usually either a scenic area or somewhere for cars to stop and people to eat their lunch. sometimes they have picnic benches and a toilet block, but in this case it is just a graveled area with no ameneties. The kind of thing that would have maybe some walking paths or the beginning of a hiking trail.
> 
> Any help gratefully received.




Rhys, definitely "Rest Area". 

"Rest Area 1 Mile"

"Next Rest Area 27 Miles"

"Rest Area Has No Bathroom Facilities"


----------



## Foxee (Nov 22, 2011)

CFFTB said:


> Rhys, definitely "Rest Area".
> 
> "Rest Area 1 Mile"
> 
> ...


Not everyone talks like a road sign, though.


----------



## CFFTB (Nov 22, 2011)

Right but (s)he gave the impression she wanted the correct usage for official purposes. As far as normal conversation, we in the Northeast or Eastern Seaboard usually say "We need to make a rest stop" or "How far to the next rest area?" I've heard both "Area" & "Stop" in normal conversation. Depends on who's doing the talking.


----------



## Ann Everett (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm from Texas and before they were called Rest Stops or Rest Areas, they were called Roadside Parks.


----------



## archer88iv (Jan 22, 2012)

(I'm from West Texas, just giving my two cents.) I've never heard the term "lay-by" before in my life; I've just called them all "rest areas" or (maybe) "rest stops." I'm pretty sure the blue signs all say "rest area."

We have some really nice ones and some that don't amount to much more than some extra asphalt, but I always assumed that the "rest" thing is meant to apply mostly to truckers, for whom any old parking lot would do, really.


----------



## theorphan (Jan 24, 2012)

Rest stop is what I see a lot of things labeled as here in the west.  You could also have it be a historical land mark.  As you travel to the eastern parts of my state you get historical spots that are little more than a rock now.


----------

